# Marriage



## Mrz (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello!

Please I need some advise! I'll move to Dubai on march and I intend to live with my boyfrien there, I wont have time to get married, is there a way that we can live there together or that the consulate could validade a common law marriage or informal marriage (whatever the people call it) or get a document like this in Dubai?

Please I need this information ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Cohabitation without marriage [or direct familial relation] is illegal for members of the opposite sex. It doesn't mean people don't do it anyway, especially in the more expat heavy neighbourhoods, but you should be aware that you are breaking the law and risk possible jail time or deportation if found out.

Also, only one of you may be on a rental lease. And if only one of you is working you will not be able to sponsor the other as you are neither family nor spouse.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There is no such thing as a common law marriage here, that is not recognised. 

As sammylou states, many people live together without being married and although it's illegal, the authorities turn a blind eye, so long as you stay out of trouble.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Tell everybody you know even if you are friends that you are married and stick to the story ,we had friends we thought were married and found out years later they had just gotten married.

If you are both from Brazil maybe they could merry you there,you should look into that,


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Marriage doesn't take so much time. If you don't wanna get married it is another story, but if it is just time, until March, you can get married 30 times, no need a big wedding, just on paper.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Legally, you have to have some paper work done. to avoid any trouble.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Mrz said:


> I'll move to Dubai on march [...] I wont have time to get married,


I'm sorry, you don't have time to get married in 25 days ? (worst case scenario here, assuming you start counting today and arrive here March1, you still have 25 days).

You may not have time to do the proper wedding you dreamed off, but if you end up being able to do it here, I am guessing there isn't going to be much grandeur, familly and friends able to come and visit you either, so...




Mrz said:


> Hello!
> is there a way that we can live there together or that the consulate could validade a common law marriage or informal marriage (whatever the people call it) or get a document like this in Dubai?


Now people have given you a good overview of the "small issues" of arriving here and living together not being married, but as far as "getting married" here, check with your consulate.

I know for a fact that some countries consulate do perform weddings, so rather than relying on other nationalities telling you "it can't be done in the country", cover your bases with yours (and your husbands if he's not brazilian).


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

When I got offered a job in Dubai, I going out July started sept, we had a wedding planned for this April 2013 we cancelled all that and got married at a registry office in the UK within 2 weeks, ok wasn't the wedding we dreamed off, but it's not like we didn't want to get married because it was planned anyway! But least we could move over here easily and I needed to sponsor his visa etc!


----------



## Vladenka (Feb 7, 2013)

*The same situation*

Hi,
I have the same problem as MRZ.
My British boyfriend is moving to Dubai in March, I should follow in April. We live in UK.
We were thinking about getting married before he leaves but that means I would have a different name in my passport and not enough time to change it as I am a Czech and to get new passport in UK takes 6 months!
Or is it not a problem with the different names?
I guess I could just arrive and do the visa run every month. But it is not clear to me who could be my sponsor to get visa in the first place? Could it be my female friend?
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks, V.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

We have different names not a problem at all


Have marriage certificates if was ever questioned! We didn't have time to change all names, and when married you don't legally have to change your name if you don't want to


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Vladenka said:


> Hi,
> I have the same problem as MRZ.
> My British boyfriend is moving to Dubai in March, I should follow in April. We live in UK.
> We were thinking about getting married before he leaves but that means I would have a different name in my passport and not enough time to change it as I am a Czech and to get new passport in UK takes 6 months!
> ...


Your husband would need to be your sponsor a friend can't sponsor you, or as you rightly say do the visa run but personally I wouldn't do that long term ...


----------

